# Bait



## bowflint (May 9, 2007)

Headed to Cape May next week do most of the local bait shops have live clams. I mostly stop at Jims or Bob Jacksons on the way down. I have never tried bunker chunks but see alot about it when fishing for stripers.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Bunker works*

Mostly in the fall for stripers. Right now clams, mackerel and blood worms seem to be the baits of choice.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Jims will have Fresh Clams,Bobs is gone I believe


----------

